# Tour De Mon - Anglesey, N Wales



## Ootini (19 Feb 2014)

Anybody thinking of entering the Tour De Mon, around Anglesey in North Wales? It's on August 17th and there's three routes of different lengths. I think this might be my first "official" sportive.

http://tourdemon.co.uk/content/home


----------



## judder (19 Feb 2014)

Am not doing it but did there 100 mile route last year on my own as I was away for the sportive. Its a really good route around Angelsey.. As long as you get the weather. .


----------



## gavroche (19 Feb 2014)

Ootini said:


> Anybody thinking of entering the Tour De Mon, around Anglesey in North Wales? It's on August 17th and there's three routes of different lengths. I think this might be my first "official" sportive.
> 
> http://tourdemon.co.uk/content/home


I am considering it but for the 40 mile ride. How can I check the course for the 40 mile ride?


----------



## dickyknees (19 Feb 2014)

Any help?

http://tourdemon.co.uk/sites/all/files/userfiles/files/The Tour de Mon description.pdf

http://tourdemon.co.uk/sites/all/files/userfiles/files/TDM Map 2013 (no small roads).pdf


----------



## gavroche (19 Feb 2014)

Thanks. I will have a drive around it to check it out, sometime soon.


----------



## Ootini (20 Feb 2014)

gavroche said:


> I am considering it but for the 40 mile ride. How can I check the course for the 40 mile ride?



I'm thinking of the smaller of the three main routes too. Here's an overview of the routes: http://tourdemon.co.uk/content/route-info


----------



## NealM (20 Feb 2014)

Great find . . I'll be doing this . . 

Probably go for the 75 miler . . . Fingers crossed for some decent weather on the day


----------



## DiddlyDodds (1 Mar 2014)

Just checked the web site but cannot see any prices on there .


Found them ... £40 ,,, there seems good money to made from them their cyclists these days


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (3 Mar 2014)

I don't usually do sportives, but seeing as it's local I might have a pop at the 100miler. I will of course treat it as an audax, with my steel bike, mudguards and Carradice saddlebag.


----------



## coffeejo (3 Mar 2014)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Just checked the web site but cannot see any prices on there .
> 
> 
> Found them ... £40 ,,,


----------



## Ootini (3 Mar 2014)

I've just noticed the prices too, can I just ask, what do you get for your money? Apart from the whole fuzzy warm feeling of joining in. Would I be paying £40 to ride my bike on a public road? Am I being too cynical?


----------



## Ootini (5 Mar 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## gavroche (6 Mar 2014)

There might be 7 of us doing it. I suppose it is just a get together and a way to go somewhere different as well as a commitment once you pay your money.


----------



## Demonclimber (16 Mar 2014)

Ootini said:


> I've just noticed the prices too, can I just ask, what do you get for your money? Apart from the whole fuzzy warm feeling of joining in. Would I be paying £40 to ride my bike on a public road? Am I being too cynical?


Don't think so, bottom line is that Sportives are now BIG business. And whilst they keep selling out, folk'll keep on entering them and prices will creep up, etc etc. I would like to know though the insurance premium for these sort of events for the organisers. Used to live in North Wales and around Anglesey was a regular ride - it's a fab ride, and often wild and windy. Just get a chum or 2 together and go and do it (the ride not the organised event). Then, on the day you've decided to do it if it's lashing down you can stay in and watch films instead and wait for a better day. And you've saved £40 that can be spent on cake on the ride. Live in the Lakes now, do the Fred W once or twice a year but never on Sportive day. Having said all that I've entered the Otzi this year!


----------



## gavroche (18 Mar 2014)

Well I've done it. Entered my first ever sportive .I have chosen to do the 47 miles , together with some friends, on August 14th. The weather should be ok by then ( I hope).


----------

